# Uber Eat



## Sam023 (Nov 4, 2015)

Hi

Do customers get to rate you for UberEat delivery?


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

Sam023 said:


> Hi
> 
> Do customers get to rate you for UberEat delivery?


Uber Eat, yes Uber can eat a big one.


----------



## Sam023 (Nov 4, 2015)

Horsebm said:


> Uber Eat, yes Uber can eat a big one.


I see that. Experience? lol


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

Sam023 said:


> Why?


I'm just disgusted by the rate reductions and the way that Uber treats it's Partner drivers. Uber has become the Walmart of the rideshare industry.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Sam023 said:


> Hi
> 
> Do customers get to rate you for UberEat delivery?


Why do uber eats when there is postmates,doordash,caviar,grubhub.All of them have one thing in common that uber eats does not.A tipping option.


----------



## Sam023 (Nov 4, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> Why do uber eats when there is postmates,doordash,caviar,grubhub.All of them have one thing in common that uber eats does not.A tipping option.


Actually, I prefer getting tipped in cash. Uber cant take a cut from that can they?


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Sam023 said:


> Actually, I prefer getting tipped in cash. Uber cant take a cut from that can they?


No of the others company get a cut from your tips.That seperate.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> No of the others company get a cut from your tips.That seperate.


But, if it's through the billing there is a record of it making it taxable


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> But, if it's through the billing there is a record of it making it taxable


Yeah it taxable I was referring to the company's


----------

